# June 15



## Giesbock (Mar 14, 2020)

How do tournament and ID camp cancellations affect your family’s calculus on June 15?  

My daughter’s a sophomore now so she’s definitely going to be patient. Others?


----------



## Ellejustus (Mar 14, 2020)

Giesbock said:


> How do tournament and ID camp cancellations affect your family’s calculus on June 15?
> 
> My daughter’s a sophomore now so she’s definitely going to be patient. Others?


Patients is a virtue.  I lived in the fast lane of youth soccer in 2016-2019.  Slow down and be patient unless someone is offering your dd what she really wants.  Then it could be a good time to get a good deal.  I did get a notice all coaches can;t do in home visit recruiting but can close a deal still.  I had two top D1 coaches schedule for a home visit June 15th but we will probably push that off.  Be safe out there bro


----------



## full90 (Mar 14, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> Patients is a virtue.  I lived in the fast lane of youth soccer in 2016-2019.  Slow down and be patient unless someone is offering your dd what she really wants.  Then it could be a good time to get a good deal.  I did get a notice all coaches can;t do in home visit recruiting but can close a deal still.  I had two top D1 coaches schedule for a home visit June 15th but we will probably push that off.  Be safe out there bro


How did they push for a visit on that date if there is no contact until then?


----------



## Kicknit22 (Mar 14, 2020)

full90 said:


> How did they push for a visit on that date if there is no contact until then?


Lol!  Things that make you go, hmmmm?


----------



## Ellejustus (Mar 14, 2020)

full90 said:


> How did they push for a visit on that date if there is no contact until then?


They want to see how she really lives.  In house visit is the future for the girls   It was figure of my imagination.  It's what I dreamed of.  No college coach will come see our girls.  Sorry for being sarcastic with you


----------



## Giesbock (Mar 16, 2020)

I heard about a swimmer that basically has been training her entire career to make NCAA meet...finally did it. But meet cancelled!

mare there juniors and seniors out there for whom NC showcase was a “last look” opportunity?
What about college coaches that have a list of prospects they needed to whittle down?


----------



## Eagle33 (Mar 17, 2020)

Giesbock said:


> I heard about a swimmer that basically has been training her entire career to make NCAA meet...finally did it. But meet cancelled!
> 
> mare there juniors and seniors out there for whom NC showcase was a “last look” opportunity?
> What about college coaches that have a list of prospects they needed to whittle down?


This is NOT a priority right now. Period.


----------



## Giesbock (Mar 17, 2020)

Of course it isn’t. Hopefully things will be getting back to a new normal by then!


----------



## MamaBear5 (Mar 17, 2020)

Eagle33 said:


> This is NOT a priority right now. Period.


Of course it's not a priority BUT we have to acknowledge the feeling of the students who are seeing their "lasts" disappear. I have two seniors and both are feeling like there is no closure. The last season of a sport, that senior trip they have looked forward to for 4 years, those fun senior moments with friends before they all scatter to the corners of the world for college. We must acknowledge these feeling and help them work through it in addition to caring for their physical health, we must also care for their mental health.


----------



## Eagle33 (Mar 17, 2020)

MamaBear5 said:


> Of course it's not a priority BUT we have to acknowledge the feeling of the students who are seeing their "lasts" disappear. I have two seniors and both are feeling like there is no closure. The last season of a sport, that senior trip they have looked forward to for 4 years, those fun senior moments with friends before they all scatter to the corners of the world for college. We must acknowledge these feeling and help them work through it in addition to caring for their physical health, we must also care for their mental health.


Absolutely!


----------



## Kicker4Life (Mar 17, 2020)

MamaBear5 said:


> Of course it's not a priority BUT we have to acknowledge the feeling of the students who are seeing their "lasts" disappear. I have two seniors and both are feeling like there is no closure. The last season of a sport, that senior trip they have looked forward to for 4 years, those fun senior moments with friends before they all scatter to the corners of the world for college. We must acknowledge these feeling and help them work through it in addition to caring for their physical health, we must also care for their mental health.


One of the local LA news guys who covers sports has dedicated time on his spot each night to acknowledge Senior Athletes that have had their Senior season dreams cut short.  Fred Roggin channel 4 (NBC). Send him your story and a picture and he’ll give them a shout out during the local sports time slot in the nightly news.


----------



## Kicker4Life (Mar 19, 2020)

Giesbock said:


> How do tournament and ID camp cancellations affect your family’s calculus on June 15?
> 
> My daughter’s a sophomore now so she’s definitely going to be patient. Others?


Best thing the “uncommitted” girls can do during this time is update their highlight videos and be emailing them to Coach’s.  They may not be traveling but they are still recruiting and this is your best tool for visibility during the shutdown.


----------



## dk_b (Mar 19, 2020)

No recruiting - like a "black out period" - at all until "at least" April 15.  I think we can expect that to extend a bit but it would not surprise me if no in person (unofficial or official on campus visits, even w/o escort) extends well into the summer.  The NCAA may end up permitting electronic communication (phone/text/video conference) so that much of the recruiting calendar can remain intact but if fall season ends up being suspended, the entire recruiting universe will be upended.

And no matter what the situation, I cannot imagine ever committing to a school before seeing the facilities from the inside, seeing the coaching staff around the players and having a chance to speak to academic support personnel. In our visits, those 3 factors differed significantly and in ways that may not have been obvious if my kid's interaction was limited to just with the coach(es) and just by text/email/phone/video conference.


----------

